# How to apply for a NH pistol license as a non-resident?



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

(1) Where to get the application form?
(2) How long the process takes? .... hopefully it's shorter than Massachusetts...
(3) How much NH charge for the application?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Do you live in mass or nh?

Getting a NH non-resident permit is cakewalk.

1) Download application http://www.nh.gov/safety/nhsp/documents/dssp260.pdf

2) Mail it in with a copy (front and back) of your mass license to carry, and $20

3) In 5 days, you'll get your non-resident permit in the mail, good for 4 years.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't need it if you are a police officer under HR218 I believe.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

I live in Massachusetts. Thanks for the information!



Curious EMT said:


> Do you live in mass or nh?
> 
> Getting a NH non-resident permit is cakewalk.
> 
> ...


----------



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Who cares, why would you want to carry in another state if your not a cop. What a wannabe.*


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

DPD6860 said:


> *Who cares, why would you want to carry in another state if your not a cop. What a wannabe.*


What does a state border have to do with anything?


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

DPD6860 said:


> *Who cares, why would you want to carry in another state if your not a cop. What a wannabe.*


How the hell does that make him a wannabe? Oh wait I'm sorry I forgot I guess there is no chance of being a victim in another state right? :roll:


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

DPD6860 said:


> *Who cares, why would you want to carry in another state if your not a cop. What a wannabe.*


You should modify your question to "Why would you want to have a firearm in ANY state if you're not a cop". Isn't that a stronger question.

No time to answer you.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

And... since the question was answered, the thread is complete.


----------

